# Mike & Managements RV Road



## SuperMike (May 8, 2010)

Hi People

My wife and I are on Wednesday next week going to look at a Winnebago Itasca Suncruiser 35A first registered in 2007. We will be at Dudleys of Oxfordshire in England, who are I am told the only official Winnebago Dealer in Europe.

Up until now we have used a Caravan type trailer, but because of my wifes disabilities clearly that is now no longer satisfactory. Size limitations for Caravans in England reduce the available space below what she can cope with. European type Motor Homes tend to be similar in size and even more internally restictive than a Caravan.

So off to see the Winni we go. To quote the brochure :  Cost Â£89950.  This immaculate one-owner motorhome is in "as new" condition. The floorplan gives excellent galley workspace, a comfortable lounge area and a unique rear bedroom with a glass panelled doorway. Priced with a huge saving against a new model today, this is a top spec version of the Winnebago Adventure, driven by a 8.1L Chevrolet Vortec Engine. The words go on and on, but that is a precise of the contents.

This is our first look at an RV, the choice of which is not huge over here, also if we go ahead in the RV world, for this one anyway I will have to upgrade my license, because it is over 7.5 British Tons in weight.

It will be an interesting day out, and I have promised to take Management somewhere nice for lunch.

Will let you know how we get on, and if you are interested keep this thread going on how things progress.

Regards from over here.

SuperMike


----------



## C Nash (May 8, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Welcome to the forum Mike.  Good luck on your RV search.  keep us posted on how the RV search comes out.  The Suncruiser is a nice unit IMO.


----------



## Kirk (May 11, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

So Mike, how did the shopping trip go? We are all waiting to here the result.


----------



## SuperMike (May 12, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Sorry I've only just got up on Wednesday morning it's 07.45am here.  :laugh:  We will leave when the traffic dies down.

What's the time, date, where you are.


----------



## SuperMike (May 13, 2010)

RE: Mike & Managements RV Road

Ok people, so yesterday was an experience. We got there at about midday and it truely was an amazing place. Row after row of RV's of all sizes and makes, including every Winne possible. We looked at the secondhand Suncruiser, but Management quickly locked onto the new ones and we ended up considering the Winnebago Sightseer 31A which has a floor plan that is more interesting than the normal, and seemed to suit my wifes disabilities. 

http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/winnebago/2010/sightseer/

The only real problem that we can see, is her getting into it. There are two electric steps outside and three steps inside which makes five, which for her is huge and leaves her in some pain. I would be grateful for any ideas that overcome this mountain to climb. I have been searching on the web and have found a power lifting step, but the maximum it goes up is 24" and, I need more than that. It's about 5ft from the ground outside to the floor inside the RV.

http://www.dolphinlifts.co.uk/usspsl

So put your thinking caps on please, so that this can be resolved and we can make a decision


----------



## nifty9 (May 13, 2010)

RE: Mike & Managements RV Road

Hello mike  We seen a fellow how built his own personal lift for his 39ft discovery classA he removed all front steps and built a electric winch hand controlled lift platform that lower to ground and raised to interior height  he also. had exterior kitchen set up with sink cooktop and small fridge on lower slideout guides for less in and out as this was his new home This work very well for him as he was living and traveling alone .Cheers Dave in Victoria B.C.


----------



## SuperMike (May 15, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Thanks for the thoughts. 

I would like to add a picture to this thread to show you the problem. I can't see any way of doing it. Help please.


----------



## Triple E (May 15, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road





> SuperMike - 5/15/2010 5:19 AM Thanks for the thoughts. I would like to add a picture to this thread to show you the problem. I can't see any way of doing it. Help please.



Click on this site. http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=11098&start=1. Go about half way downpage one and it will explain how to post a picture. Good luck.

:8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 15, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road



Mike, go to the "Albums" link in the blue stripe above. Create a new album. Upload your pictures. Go to each picture page. Copy the link from your browser address bar. Paste the link into your post. 

I find it much easier if you open your album in a new tab or a new window and switch back and forth between them. Right-Click on "Albums" and choose one item. 

SAMPLE: http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/photos/show-album.asp?albumid=51&photoid=621




> SuperMike - 5/15/2010  7:19 AM....   I would like to add a picture to this thread to show you the problem. I can't see any way of doing it. Help please.


----------



## SuperMike (May 15, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road



Thank you for help. Excellent.

Anyway, I have found a possible solution to my wife getting in and out of the RV. 

http://www.coachlift.com/rv-handicapped-lifts

Link below shows Management in action, this gives you an idea of the problem. 

http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/photos/show-album.asp?albumid=84&photoid=1173 

I will ring on Monday and talk to them, to find prices and shipping costs etc, Arizona is 8 hours behind England. The web site say's that they will ship to over here. If it is ok, then that is a huge step towards our sparkling new RV. Regards SuperMike, Management and Lady Faith Finesse ( A Black & Tan Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. SuperMike's SuperLadyFaith)


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 15, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road



You can get Mike's photo at http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/photos/show-album.asp?albumid=84&photoid=1173

The link to the handicap lift is http://www.coachlift.com/rv-handicapped-lifts


----------



## SuperMike (May 15, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road



Thanks Tex.

That post has gone belly up. Strange as it was alright until I decided to edited it, because I can't spell. 

Regards

SuperMike


----------



## SuperMike (May 23, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road



Ok people. Last Friday we went and looked at the Winni again. Management is close to making a decision now. It was in the workshop being converted to our 230v, apparently it takes about a week to do the job properly. Had a long chat with the guy doing the work and others in the workshop about the dealership in general. Also had the opportunity to talk to a nice couple who store their RV there. Apparently they also have one in store in America and spend their lives on one side of the puddle or the other. They also confirmed that this dealership provide good service, which is reasuring. Have got my medical on monday, to start the road in changing my licence to be able to drive one of these rigs.


----------



## SuperMike (Jun 14, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road



Well people, this week begins the upgrade of my driving licence, mentioned earlier on this thread. I have passed the medical. Thursday morning brings two test, both on the puter : 1. Theory Test for Drivers of Large Vehicles. Pass mark 85 out of 100. Multiple choice questions. 2. Hazzard Perception. Pass mark 65 out of 100. You have to watch Video's on the puter and spot the possible hazzards. Loads of revision and practice taking place at the moment. Theoretically nobody, I am told, has been prosecuted for driving an RV over 7.5T with a car driving licence in England. RV's fall in the grey area of not being a heavy goods vehicle, because they do not carry goods for hire or reward. However I do not intend to be the test case and also watch the Insurance Co. run away if anything was to happen. :laugh:

Actual driving test practice is allowed when you have successfully completed these two bits.



Can anyone please tell me why, whenever I edit a post, it all goes funny.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 14, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Can't answer the question as to why your edits go funny - maybe someone from the front office can.  I'm amazed at all the hoops you had to jump thru to get a license to drive an RV over there.  But then again I'm amazed that a person who couldn't get a license to drive a 40 passenger bus here in the states can, by dint of a large checkbook, get a 40 foot motorhome and dive with nothing more than a regular license.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

it just lets everyone know that we aren't as smart as they are. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## pezar (Jun 14, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road



> akjimny - 6/14/2010  2:30 PM
> 
> Can't answer the question as to why your edits go funny - maybe someone from the front office can.  I'm amazed at all the hoops you had to jump thru to get a license to drive an RV over there.  But then again I'm amazed that a person who couldn't get a license to drive a 40 passenger bus here in the states can, by dint of a large checkbook, get a 40 foot motorhome and dive with nothing more than a regular license.



Jim, most RVs are considered passenger vehicles by the states, who handle licensing. I don't know why. In fact, even when a small or medium sized truck is considered "commercial", as in California where every vehicle over 10,000 pounds gross weight has to pay a special tax even if it's private and not for hire, it may only need a Class C (passenger) license to drive. I think it's bizarre, and is most likely dictated by state budgets or lack thereof. 

The difference between a commercial and a passenger license was likely settled in the early days of autos, and if you look at some of the early pickups they were little more than say a long bed on a Model T chassis (similar to a Class C being an RV on a Ford E chassis), so they were placed with the passenger vehicles. RVs didn't enter the picture until after World War 2, and back then they were sort of half mobile home, half RV, without much in the way of furnishings in most cases. '

Somebody was selling a 1946 Glider TT on CL, and they posted a few scans of the brochure, and it was sold with only a small couch in the front standard. You had to supply the rest of the furniture. Likely since a regular passenger car could tow an old tin sheathed TT, RVs were placed with passenger vehicles (that, and a lot of lobbying from the new industry, of course-if a Class A license had been required from the getgo RVs would never have taken off). Then inertia set in. Motorhomes really didn't show up until the late 60s, and then they were a little cabin on a pickup frame, so they were passenger vehicles. With that nose under the tent, 40 foot Monaco RVs soon were snuck in.


----------



## pezar (Jun 14, 2010)

RE: Mike & Managements RV Road

Here's what is considered a "commercial vehicle" as per California's website (and we're the nation's strictest!):

A commercial vehicle is a motor vehicle or combination used for hire to transport passengers or property or which:

Has a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of 26,001 pounds or more 
Is designed, used, or maintained for carrying more than 10 passengers, including the driver 
Tows a vehicle or trailer, which has a GVWR of 10,001 pounds or more 
Transports hazardous materials, which requires placards 
Tows any combination of two trailers or vehicle and trailer 
------------

So, it has to be used for hire, has a GVWR of more than 26,000 lbs, or carries more than 10 passengers. RVs always "sleep six" likely due to this rule. I think they key here is that private vehicles are not included, so motorhomes are not included. We require a special license to drive a scooter, but not a 40 foot motorhome!


----------



## akjimny (Jun 14, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

I applaud England for testing their drivers more thoroughly than we do ours.  During my time with the Army I was tested and licensed to drive everything from a Jeep to a M577 Command Track, to include a 40 passenger bus.  But when we were shopping for the MH, I sat in the driver's seat of a couple of big Class As, and was not comfortable.  I didn't want to get something that big and go out on the streets getting experience on-the-job.  If someone can hop out of their passenger car and into the front seat of one of those rigs, more power to him.  He's a better man than me.  Maybe I'm just getting old and cautious.
So, Mike, I wish you all the luck with your tests and know you'll be a better driver for it.


----------



## SuperMike (Jul 6, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Ok people. Mike passed his theory test 99/100 and hazzard perception 85/100. Arn't I a clever boy. Now on to the difficult bit .................. Driving.

This monday just gone I started my 8 day course out with an instructor. What a bum clenching experience  :laugh: However now at the end of my second day I am settling down into it and things are beginning to come naturally. Still making lots of little mistakes, but making progress. Driving test Wed 14th July. I'm getting there.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 6, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Good luck to you.  Hope all turns out well.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Good Luck!


----------



## SuperMike (Jul 14, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Well here we are it's Wednesday and test day..................... and I passed.  :laugh: Excellent.
It has been a long week 8 days of practice with an instructor and todays test. Management is very pleased and I have earned loads of Brownie points.   

It has not been cheap though, the training cost Â£1500, anyway now we can go back to the dealer with the knowledge that I can now actually drive one of these things. As I parted company with the examiner, he said " Well done Mr Cox, however I want you to remember that although you have passed, that does not make you any better a driver than you were 2 hours ago, so drive carefully".    Wise words I think.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 18, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Mike - Glad to hear you passed your test.  That makes you a better, more prepared driver than most on this side of the pond.  $2300 US is a pretty steep price to pay just to get the license.  I'm not sure I would pay that much for the privilege of driving an RV in the US.  Good luck and happy travels and please keep us posted on your RV adventures over there.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 18, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Yes I agree with Jim.  Now get out there and have yourself a blast.    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## big bilko (Jul 19, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Well done Mike passing what seems to be a stringent and expensive driving test.The upgrade I had to take cost just $500 and took 1 day.Morning was theory and afternoon was actual test driving through the busy part of town.  The examiner who took 3 of us through the test spent the whole time female watching. Any female between 13 and 90 had his complete attention while us wannabe drivers drove him around.  I was that close to reporting him but he was the person in charge. :angry: As I am used to towing double horse trailers the test was pretty simple.I feel you do most of the learning when you are off on a trip.  Just remember to take it easy and enjoy the travel Its the best part of the journey.Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## SuperMike (Aug 10, 2010)

RE: Mike & Managements RV Road



Ok people. Tommorow, we are off back to the dealers. The finance is sorted, we sold a house, and so I shall go clutching my cheque book. Management want'sto lookover the Winnebago Sightseer 31E again to make sure, but we think that is the one. AND as I passed my exam, I can have a test drive. :laugh: 

To keep you all in suspenders, tommorow we are also off on our holidays, and so will be unable to post what happens until we come back on 1st September. :evil:


----------



## akjimny (Aug 10, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Oooo-Boy.  I did a search on your soon-to-be Winnebago.  Seems like quite a bit of coach to maneuver around in the English countryside on those narrow roads.  Please post back and let us know how your holiday adventure went.  Good Luck :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SuperMike (Aug 11, 2010)

RE: Mike & Managements RV Road



We here I am reporting what happened, when I said I would be unable to, because of our holiday. I found that I had 30 seconds to spare,I'm too good to you guys,and I am soooooooooooooooo excited, and had to share.

Anyway, we looked again at the 2010 Sightseer 31A, it's only the fourth visit to that dealers, and Management was happy, so we paid a deposit and will collect it after our holidays. In the meantime the dealers can be adding a few extra requirements that we wanted, like satellite dish, alarm & imobilzer etc. 

All in all extra, extra, extra, EXCELLENT. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I will spend the whole holiday dreaming about the thought of it "all shiney and new, standing on our driveway", and trawling through the accessories catalogue. :clown: 

SHOUTING ................. I'M SO HAPPY, WHAT A GREAT START TO THE HOLIDAY ...................... SHOUTING


----------



## SuperMike (Sep 4, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Back fro our holidays, yesterday I went to the dealers to see how they are getting on and there it was standing in the camping ground, Camp Dudley, all lovely, and clean, and shiney and wonderful. Went through what modifications we had asked to be done, with the chief fitter / mechanic man, and I must say he has done a super job. He must be worth his weight in gold to the organisation, I hope his pay reflects it.    :clown: 

Anyway, i am a very happy bunny. So this coming monday I am going to stay there and use it for there for a couple of days and try and see if anything breaks, before I pay the money and bring her home.

Management and I are trying to think up a name, other than Winnie, for her .......... ideas please .......... keeping it clean of course.  :laugh: 

Almost there, what a road.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 5, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Congratulations, Mike.  I can't think of any good names for yours - I just call mine the money pit on wheels, when I call it anything that can be repeated in public.  Keep us posted on your adventures over there in the Empire   :laugh:


----------



## SuperMike (Sep 7, 2010)

Re: Mike & Managements RV Road

Ok, so I am back home now with my lovely shiney new RV parked on our drive. The couple of days at the dealers did not bring up any problems, so now all we have to do, it use it. End of this road and the beginning of the next.   :laugh:    :bleh:


----------

